# Lake Milton Open



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

Who's interested in this one?


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

We'll be there. I'm trying to get more from our club to come and fish.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I heard they started draw down on the lake , think there be enough water to launch?


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

bountyhunter said:


> I heard they started draw down on the lake , think there be enough water to launch?


This is the 3rd year in a row we've done this and haven't had a problem yet. So with that being said I hope so!


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

By this Wednesday, it will be down 1 ft, according to charts.


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

By this Friday it will be up 2' if this keeps up... wont go around, over or under the dam fast enough to draw it down


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

FYI, Just be careful guys, it is down just over a foot. Dam gates are taking water just fine.


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

We had a great turn out with 26 boats. it took 13.71 pounds for 1st with a 4.84 pound Smallmouth! Bob Cox SR & Jr were the winners. to see the top 4 results check out our Facebook page at Rats Nest Bass Club.


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

Great job running it again... Hats off to you guys that make this a 100% pay back and get wet on these cold days weighing fish... nice bag of fish the winners had and lots of fish caught also...


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

There is another Last chance open at Milton on Sunday Nov 6th....7:30-3 pm. 30.00 per boat, 1 or 2 per boat. 100% pay back. Pointview ramp. Info 330-760-4669


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

BASSINONE said:


> There is another Last chance open at Milton on Sunday Nov 6th....7:30-3 pm. 30.00 per boat, 1 or 2 per boat. 100% pay back. Pointview ramp. Info 330-760-4669


I'm going to spread this around if that's ok.


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

Thank you.


----------

